# Bathroom Tap Removal



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Help requested. I need to remove the tub surround so that I can replace the step tub with a full 36" tub. I got feedback from this forum before on how to remove the plastic plug fasteners. This time I need to know how to remove the plastic faucet that is attached to the tub surround. I don't want to break it by prying at it until I know for sure how to remove it. Thanks.


----------



## ortizone (Oct 23, 2005)

Chips said:


> Help requested. I need to remove the tub surround so that I can replace the step tub with a full 36" tub. I got feedback from this forum before on how to remove the plastic plug fasteners. This time I need to know how to remove the plastic faucet that is attached to the tub surround. I don't want to break it by prying at it until I know for sure how to remove it. Thanks.
> [snapback]93352[/snapback]​


Hi I was looking for the 36" tub to were did you find yours and could you please pass along how you are removing your tub. thanks


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

I got my local RV dealer to order me a DUO-FORM 24x36 full tub to replace the existing step-tub. I live in Canada and it cost me $231 Canadian funds. I have the tub at home now but I still need warmer weather before I charge into this mod. I'll post pictures then. I plan to do the work in mid to end April.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I never really look at the faucet to see how it was attached
But I would like to see pic when you are done.

Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Chips said:


> Help requested. I need to remove the tub surround so that I can replace the step tub with a full 36" tub. I got feedback from this forum before on how to remove the plastic plug fasteners. This time I need to know how to remove the plastic faucet that is attached to the tub surround. I don't want to break it by prying at it until I know for sure how to remove it. Thanks.
> [snapback]93352[/snapback]​


Chips,

On my 06 26RKS, there is an inspection panel that comes off. I have never taken it off, but assumed that I could get the the back of the faucet through it if I ever needed to.







Good luck on the tub mod, and don't forget to take pics as you go along. I would love to have just a shower in mine rather than a tub but don't know if one is available to fit the space.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The faucet is attached from behind with plastic nuts, at least on mine it's that way. On the 28BHS, you remove the pantry drawer and can access behind the shower wet wall. Yours should have access somewhere. The faucets are similar to residential lavatory faucets with the dual threaded posts that go through the sink and you use the nust to hold it doen.

Good luck

kevin


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

hurricaneplumber said:


> The faucet is attached from behind with plastic nuts, at least on mine it's that way. On the 28BHS, you remove the pantry drawer and can access behind the shower wet wall. Yours should have access somewhere. The faucets are similar to residential lavatory faucets with the dual threaded posts that go through the sink and you use the nust to hold it doen.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Ours is the same. I did remove the nozzle and replaced ours with one of those adjustable swivel nozzles.

Thor


----------



## Chips (Aug 15, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I checked under my kitchen sink shelf which is right against the bathroom and found the access cover. Once the cover was removed I see the bathroom tub faucet and will be able to remove the connections there. Thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mark up another "mod"!!


----------

